# First dates



## Wren (Sep 26, 2019)

One of my favourite TV programmes  at the moment is ‘First Dates’, where single people are set up on a date with a prospective partner, meeting at the First Date Restaurant, they have a meal together then decide if they would like to see each other again, sometimes they really hit it off others not so much, but it fascinates me to see how they dress for their date, the conversations etc. 

Have you ever been on a blind date, if so, did it work out for you ?


----------



## jujube (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes.  I wasn't overly impressed.  I had a second date with him.  He looked a little better that time.  So, we got married.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 26, 2019)

I had dated but my first "blind  date" was when I was 19 and my date had just turned 17.  I  was just home from boot camp and my cousin supplied my date.  She and her boyfriend joined us for a double date. Her choice of a girl was a good one and it obviously worked well for Jacquie and I.

 That was in 1953 and here we are today in 2019, coming up on our 64th wedding anniversary this coming February.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 26, 2019)

Nope; never had a blind date.


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 26, 2019)

Yes, once.  It was awful.


----------



## terry123 (Sep 26, 2019)

Never had one.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 26, 2019)

Honestly I dont remember...if it was good or bad I would've remembered either one right?


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 26, 2019)

I had two blind dates:

The first one, when I was around 16, was so "off looking," that my buddy and I couldn't control our laughter when we walked into the apartment of his very good-looking date, and I met my date. We went to an amusement park. I told everyone I wasn't feeling well and needed to get home, because this gal just wasn't for me, in any way. When I walked her to her door, and tried to give her the perfunctory little peck on the cheek, she grabbed me and tried to inhale my face, no lie! While I remember my buddy's date's name, I have forgotten my date's name, probably because of some defense mechanism.

My second blind date was horrific: This college classmate of mine was married to this bisexual guy who was mostly gay leaning. She told me her sister was coming to town, and offered to fix us up for a double date. OK, cool, as my classmate was pretty good-looking. Well....... It turned out her good-looking sister preferred gay guys, too. We went to a gay club with male stage dancers, then to another dance club that was all gay. The sisters dished about how hot each gay guy was, as they watched the dancers. I thought I was in hell, with absolutely nothing intended, here, against anyone who's gay. I pulled the feeling sick line, again, and quickly left, to ride the bus back home. I had wasted an hour and a half of my life. The only thing that I got out of that experience was, I went on to do some research concerning women who prefer gay males for their relationships. FWIW, my classmate's husband couldn't stop his nightly cruising, complete with numerous restroom "encounters," as she told me, and they divorced about six months after my blind date debacle.


----------



## DaveA (Sep 27, 2019)

treeguy64 said:


> I had two blind dates:
> 
> The first one, when I was around 16, was so "off looking," that my buddy and I couldn't control our laughter when we walked into the apartment of his very good-looking date, and I met my date. We went to an amusement park. I told everyone I wasn't feeling well and needed to get home, because this gal just wasn't for me, in any way. When I walked her to her door, and tried to give her the perfunctory little peck on the cheek, she grabbed me and tried to inhale my face, no lie! While I remember my buddy's date's name, I have forgotten my date's name, probably because of some defense mechanism.
> 
> My second blind date was horrific: This college classmate of mine was married to this bisexual guy who was mostly gay leaning. She told me her sister was coming to town, and offered to fix us up for a double date. OK, cool, as my classmate was pretty good-looking. Well....... It turned out her good-looking sister preferred gay guys, too. We went to a gay club with male stage dancers, then to another dance club that was all gay. The sisters dished about how hot each gay guy was, as they watched the dancers. I thought I was in hell, with absolutely nothing intended, here, against anyone who's gay. I pulled the feeling sick line, again, and quickly left, to ride the bus back home. I had wasted an hour and a half of my life. The only thing that I got out of that experience was, I went on to do some research concerning women who prefer gay males for their relationships. FWIW, my classmate's husband couldn't stop his nightly cruising, complete with numerous restroom "encounters," as she told me, and they divorced about six months after my blind date debacle.


  Haha - -In your old crowd, they probably remember you as a nice guy but one who suffered from the onset of sudden illnesses.


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 27, 2019)

I've had a few good ones including one that lead to a two year relationship.   After being bored out of my mind on several blind dates, I subsequently told any well-meaning friend who wanted to fix me up with someone to have the guy call me.  If we enjoyed our phone conversation, then meeting up wouldn't be a bust regardless of attraction and might (actually did once) lead to an enjoyable friendship.   It was after I set that rule that I had the blind date that led to the serious relationship.  Almost married that one, but doubt we'd have lasted; he was way too stubborn for a stubborn woman.


----------



## treeguy64 (Sep 27, 2019)

DaveA said:


> Haha - -In your old crowd, they probably remember you as a nice guy but one who suffered from the onset of sudden illnesses.


Actually, in my old crowd, going back to Elementary School, I'm known for my incredible memory: I can remember things about my old pals and their families, that they've long forgotten. It freaks people out, on a weird level, so I try to cool it, most of the time. 

My sick act only was played twice, and not with any of my old crowd, except my first guitarist, and he knew why I wanted to get away from that gal. He was with the good looking one!


----------



## Lc jones (Sep 27, 2019)

No I never went on a blind date though  I set my girlfriend up for one and it did not turn out well at all. I learned my lesson that night and never did it again.


----------



## Lakeland living (Sep 27, 2019)

Nope, I don't let people set me up...


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 27, 2019)

Got set up once
My big sis's boyfriend's little sister
She was a looker
and hip
But, she just didn't do it for me
We joked around
Had some fun
But, no

Seems most folks, including me, need to be attracted
Odds of that on a blind date hafta be close to nil

It'd be like being a bull moose in the rut, then hearing some hunter rattling a rack and grunting
Imagine the disappointment
Then going, oh well, I'll give her a go
Then BANG!


----------



## Wren (Sep 28, 2019)

I agreed to have coffee with a blind date a few years ago,  simply to shut my friend up who kept telling me about this guy who would be ‘perfect’ for me.....

My date turned up with his daughter as he  was too nervous to come alone, his fingernails were filthy and he seemed to think telling me about his drunken exploits with his mates would impress me.....

I’m sure he was a nice person but, definitely not for me...


----------



## Llynn (Sep 28, 2019)

Nope, never. Had a few encounters with friends who told me that they had the perfect woman for me but always declined the offer. Experience has shown me that the majority of women who use their friends as matchmakers are in reality looking for a meal ticket.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2019)

@Wren 

You're "sure he was a nice person"?  Really?
Doesn't sound like it.


----------



## Wren (Sep 28, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> @Wren
> 
> You're "sure he was a nice person"?  Really?
> Doesn't sound like it.



Well, I think he was a bit misguided, bringing his daughter because he was nervous, and I don’t hold dirty fingernails against anybody, I just wouldn’t have them anywhere near me !


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2019)

@Llynn 

Often the friends take it upon themselves to try to fix people up.


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 28, 2019)

@Wren

I'm not referring to fingernails.
I don't see what's nice about telling you about his drunken exploits.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)

*It wasn't exactly a first date,but  one day a friend invited me to spend time with her and her friends. I was 15yrs old. A boy walked in and he came over and asked me to dance. When we were dancing he told me I fit perfectly  in his arms. That was it for me. I fell in love with him right away,and the feeling was the same for him. He had a girlfriend and I had a boyfriend at the time. We both broke off our relationships with them and 5 yrs later we married. I guess you can call it "Love at First Sight." *


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 21, 2019)

Wow, Sassy.   I can't imagine a 15 year old boy saying anything so romantic.   As I recall, most 15 year old boys I knew were still shooting me with rubber-band "guns" and trading comic books.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> Wow, Sassy.   I can't imagine a 15 year old boy saying anything so romantic.   As I recall, most 15 year old boys I knew were still shooting me with rubber-band "guns" and trading comic books.



*He was and still is very romantic. That's one of the reasons I've kept him.*


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 21, 2019)

First date, oh my I don't think I can recall that far back. I think I was 15 years old and my date ask me if I wanted to go to our high school basketball game and then out for a bite to eat afterwards. What I do remember of the date is that it was very awkward as we hardly spoke to one another during the basketball game and then the meal we did talk but there was a lot of dead air between conversation. I remember he was older than me, I think he was a year ahead of me. Needless to say the first date was the last date with him. haha


----------



## Trade (Oct 21, 2019)

I was 20 years old and in Junior College before I got the nerve up to ask a girl out.

Her name was Pam and we were in the same child psychology class at the Clearwater Campus of St. Petersburg Junior college.

She was a year younger at 19 but probably had quite a bit of dating experience as she had been a cheerleader in High School. I on the other hand had been a member of the “Boys too socially retarded to have girlfriends club”. So I was pretty well intimidated and convinced she was way out of my league.   

I took her to the movie “Hawaii” .

The movie was at a theatre in St. Petersburg. I was living south of Largo and she lived just south of the Pasco/Hernando county line.

So it was about a 50 mile drive from my house to hers to pick her up. The probably about 60 miles back south to the theater. Then 60 back north to take her home, then 50 back south again to my house.  Add to that the movie was over three hours long. And the car I had at that time only got 12 miles to the gallon.

I was very shy and nervous so I tried to cover it up by acting “cool”. But what my act really amounted to be was “Fool”. For example when I parked the car at the theatre Pam said to me “I think I’ll leave my purse in the car” to which I, trying to be “cool” replied “OK, but I never lock the car”.  I swear to God sometimes I wish I could go back in time and slap the shit out of my 20 year old self! Anyway Pam just said “I think it will be OK here” and tried her best to put it in a place on the floor where it wasn’t easy to see from the outside.

The other stupid thing I said that I can remember was when we were getting out of the movie and she asked me what I thought of it and again, trying to be “cool” I said “I think it was about 3 hours too long.” 

I don’t know what other stupid things I might have said. Although mostly I think I just sat in silence, terrified on the inside, but trying to act nonchalant and cool. And of course avoiding any physical contact. I didn’t want her to think I was a pervert!

Incredible though it may seem, she actually went out with me two more times after that. Once to the beach and once to another movie. This time it was a James Bond one with Sean Connery. I’m not sure which one it was. Maybe that one where he had that scene where he flew with a rocket pack on his back. I wish I could say that I improved my “game”, as it’s called these days, on those other two dates, but I didn’t.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2019)

The first time I met my husband he was naked.


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 21, 2019)

@Trade 

No goodnight kiss or making out with Pam?  What did you do when you walked her to her door?


----------



## Trade (Oct 21, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> No goodnight kiss or making out with Pam?



I might have accidentally brushed my arm against hers while we were sitting in the movie. Does that count?



applecruncher said:


> What did you do when you walked her to her door?



I don't remember, but I'm sure it wasn't anything memorable.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 21, 2019)

Pepper said:


> The first time I met my husband he was naked.


Can't leave it there, Pepper

Soooooo, what, when, where, why, how?


----------



## applecruncher (Oct 21, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Can't leave it there, Pepper
> 
> Soooooo, what, when, where, why, how?



I'm guessing she worked in a medical office.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 21, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I'm guessing she worked in a medical office.


Well that messes less with my imagination


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> I'm guessing she worked in a medical office.


Wrong.

eta--it's making me sad to think about, like many things these days.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 22, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Can't leave it there, Pepper
> 
> Soooooo, what, when, where, why, how?


Okay, I got over myself.  Sometimes, just get pissed at my husband because he had the nerve to die.

Anyway...........I used to go out with a guy, but when we stopped, we remained friends.  He acquired a roommate who would ultimately be my husband.  Ex decided new roommate & I would be a perfect match.  So, he nagged & nagged me to meet up.  Don't remember why but for some reason I broke 4 or 5 appointments to meet.  Never called, just didn't show up.  Then, one day, after a few weeks of constant nagging,  actually did decide to keep appointment to meet up at their apartment.  Ex let me in front door which opened into kitchen.  Being an old apartment, there was a bathtub in the kitchen. My husband was taking a bath.  As I entered apartment, hub stood up, extended his hand to shake mine, and said "Pleased to meet you."  He later told me he assumed I wouldn't show up.  

So, when I first met my husband, he was naked.  Used to love saying that, and maybe I still do.


----------

